# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό >  ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ A/C

## DiagExpert

plaketa.jpg

Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## thomasg24

Τι ακριβώς έγινε?

----------


## stefos1

Δηλαδή !!!!!!

----------


## DiagExpert

Η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα είναι απο κλιματισμό αυτοκινήτου και είναι χαλασμένη υπάρχει τρόπος να επισκευαστεί η να βρεθεί τι είναι χαλασμένο.

----------


## Xarry

Χαλασμενη δηλαδη; Δε δουλευει τιποτα; Δεν ανοιγει το κλιματιστικο; Σιγουρα το προβλημα ειναι στην πλακετα; Απο τι αμαξι ειναι;

----------


## DiagExpert

Δουλεύουν τα βεντιλατέρ ασταμάτητα,η πλακέτα είναι από Seat Ibiza και είναι σίγουρα χαλασμένη δοκίμασα άλλη και δουλεύει άψογα.

----------


## takisegio

αρχικα αλλαξε τους 2 πυκνωτες τους μεγαλους.αν δε γινει κατι ανεβασε πιο μεγαλη και καθαρη φωτο

----------


## DiagExpert

Πρίν κάνω οτιδήποτε δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνουν κάποιες μετρήσεις.

----------


## takisegio

κανε αυτο -πολυ μικρο το κοστος-η φωτο δεν ειναι καθαρη αλλα πρεπει να ξεκινησεις απο καπου!!!!!αλλαξε τους ακι τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## DiagExpert

Ωραία να τους αλλάξω αυτοί οι συγκεκριμένοι πυκνωτές δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τους συνηθισμένους πώς θα τους βρώ έχουν έναν κωδικό επάνω τους αλλά δεν με βοηθάει και πολύ.

----------


## FILMAN

Και γιατί ρε παιδιά να φταίνε οι πυκνωτές αφού το σύμπτωμα είναι ότι δεν σβήνουν κάποια μοτέρ; Δεν είναι πιο λογικό να έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κάποιος ημιαγωγός (αυτός που ελέγχει την τροφοδότηση αυτών των μοτέρ);

----------

aris285 (02-12-11), DiagExpert (07-12-11), johnnkast (04-12-11), klik (02-12-11)

----------


## DiagExpert

Φίλιππε καλησπέρα να σου πω την αλήθεια απο ηλεκτρονικά δεν ξέρω και πολλά πράγματα,ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτων είμαι και γι αυτό απευθύνομαι σε εσάς τους ειδικούς.

----------


## aris285

Αν θες βγαλε μια φωτογραφια και την πισω μερια της πλακετας μπας και δουμε τιποτα.

----------


## takisegio

> Και γιατί ρε παιδιά να φταίνε οι πυκνωτές αφού το σύμπτωμα είναι ότι δεν σβήνουν κάποια μοτέρ; Δεν είναι πιο λογικό να έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κάποιος ημιαγωγός (αυτός που ελέγχει την τροφοδότηση αυτών των μοτέρ);



ναι αλλα κατι και αλλο θα εχει "φαει".τελος παντων θελουμε καλυτερη φωτο

----------


## DiagExpert

plaketa2.jpgplaketa7.jpgplaketa5.jpgplaketa6.jpgplaketa3.jpgplaketa4.jpg



Να κι άλλες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## DiagExpert

plaketa8.jpgplaketa9.jpgplaketa10.jpgplaketa11.jpg

----------


## Nemmesis

> αρχικα αλλαξε τους 2 πυκνωτες τους μεγαλους.αν δε γινει κατι ανεβασε πιο μεγαλη και καθαρη φωτο


επειδη παιζει πολυ αυτη η απαντηση δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να την λεμε και παντου... αλλο οι τηλεωρασεις και τα τροφοδοτικα των pc και αλλο αυτο... 

στο θεμα μας τωρα... εγω θα εκανα οτι ακριβως ειπε και ο filman.. θα εψαχνα δλδ απο το φις εξοδου προς τα βεντιλατερ και προς τα πισω. δλδ τα "τελικα" τρανζιστορ.. αν ηταν καμενα (που αυτο πρεπει να ειναι) θα τα αλλαζα και θα κοιταζα και τους οδηγους απο αυτα τα τρανζιστορ με λιγη τυχη εκει δεν θα ειχα προβλημα οποτε ετοιμος για δοκιμη..

υγ. δεν μας ειπες κατι ομως.. ενταξει δουλευουν συνεχεια τα βεντιλατερ, στις αλλες λειτουργιες ανταποκρινεται? δλδ δινει και κοβει εντολη στον κομπρεσορα του A/C? ελενχει τα σερβο που ρυθμιζουν απο που θα βγει ο αερας?

----------

DiagExpert (07-12-11)

----------


## DiagExpert

Λοιπόν Παναγιώτη όλες οι άλλες λειτουργίες δουλεύουν κανονικότατα όταν ζεστένεται ο κινητήρας κάποια στιγμή ανοίγουν τα βεντιλατέρ και μετά απο λίγο σταματάνε αφού έχει πέσει η θερμοκρασία σε αυτό δεν σταματάνε εκτός αν σβήσεις το αυτοκίντητο.

----------


## takisegio

αν καταλαβα καλα δεν σταματανε τα βερντιλατερ απο υπερθερμαση του κινητηρα;;τοτε πως γινεται αν φταιει η πλακετα αυτη που ειναι για το Α/C

----------


## leon_fr

Μήπως αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας?
Ή αντλία νερού?
Αυτά τα λέω γιατί παίζουν πολύ.
Κάτοχος LEON βλέπεις!

----------


## takisegio

πιστευω αλλαζοντας την αντλια να εβαλες σιδερενια και οχι τη πλαστικη.

----------


## klik

> ...σε αυτό δεν σταματάνε εκτός αν σβήσεις το αυτοκίντητο.


Σε αυτήν την πλακέτα τα βεντιλατέρ αρχίζουν να λειτουργούν μόλις βάλεις μπροστά το αυτοκίνητο;
Με την άλλη πλακέτα λειτουργούν (ΚΑΙ άναμα ΚΑΙ σβήσιμο) σωστά;

Δες τις επαφές από το βύσμα του αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας, πάνω στην πλακέτα (για καμιά ρωγμή στην κόλληση).

υγ. το "ρητό" φταίνε οι πυκνωτές μου θυμίζει το "για όλα φταίνε οι γκόμενες..."  :Biggrin:

----------


## DiagExpert

Παιδιά ο κινητήρας ζεστένεται φυσιολογικά δεν ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία οπότε δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα στο σύστημα ψύξης,στο συγκεκριμένο αυτοκίνητο ο έλεγχος των βεντιλατέρ γίνεται μέσω του εγκεφάλου του κλιματισμού μέσω της βαλβίδας των βεντιλατέρ ο συγκεκριμένος εγκέφαλος μου έχει και σε άλλα τέτοια μοντέλα με άλλα συμπτώματα στο συγκεκριμένο πχ δεν σταματάνε τα βεντιλατέρ σε άλλο έχει τύχει όταν ανοίγεις τον κλιματισμό να μην λειτουργούν τα βεντιλατέρ ενώ πρέπει να ανοίγουν κανονικά ενώ όταν ζεστενόταν ο κινητήρας λειτουργούσαν και έσβειναν κανονικά.Τώρα για να κοιτάξω τα τρανζίστορ λίγο δύσκολο γιατί δεν ξέρω πρώτα ποιά είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα.
klik ποιές επαφές ακριβώς εννοείς πάνω στην πλακέτα;

----------

